# Masterwood Speedy 207 - error code 114



## FransTruter (Oct 26, 2016)

Hi All!!

I've got a problem with my masterwood speedy 207,
the machine works but the moment I want to edit a program it keeps saying "error no. 114 in the program". Can anyone please assist me??
struggling to find info on the net.. 

thanks a lot!
cheers:smile:


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Frans and welcome. I'm not qualified to answer but hopefully one of our CNC knowledgeable members will be able to.


----------



## FransTruter (Oct 26, 2016)

Hi Chuck, 

Thanks for the welcome!

Problem were solved, turns out it ran out of memory and couldn't save the edited program.
So I've just deleted my old saved programs and BOB"S my Uncle!

Kind Regards,


----------

